# Sauces to go with a fresh cooked Salmon fillet.



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Are you talking about a sauce that would go on the side, or a glaze that's applied as you cook the fillet?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

huesmann said:


> Are you talking about a sauce that would go on the side, or a glaze that's applied as you cook the fillet?


Applied as you cook, like Teriyaki. Or any good combination like Poke. Not really looking for a marinade. I'm just curious about new flavors. Baja- style Fish Tacos sound good.

Salmon is on sale. About $5/lb. Some huge fish. A lot has come into the stores, I'm not sure why. I've never frozen salmon, have you?

When I was kid, and lived near the ocean, we had swordfish a lot. It was years later before I realized that characteristic tangy flavor was from freezing & not being fresh!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Teriyaki is a classic on salmon. You could also try a sriracha and honey glaze, or garlic and brown sugar (but cook on lower heat because sugars tend to burn).

FWIW a lot, if not most, seafood is actually flash frozen on site and thawed at the store.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I ended up using a soup base "Miso and Easy" which I had here & a Creole seasoning salt. (I've been moving). It was great but probably not something I'd serve others. I like the bonito flavor in the Miso mix.

The important thing was that the salmon was good.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@huesmann, have you had fresh halibut?
Out of this world, but expensive.


----------



## Dan1973 (Oct 18, 2019)

I mix 2 parts brown sugar and 1 part Old Bay, then press it on top of the salmon about 1/8" thick. Forms a nice glaze and the sweet and spicy combo is good.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nik333 said:


> @huesmann, have you had fresh halibut?
> Out of this world, but expensive.


It sure is expensive. I think it was $29 a pound at Costco.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

J. V. said:


> It sure is expensive. I think it was $29 a pound at Costco.


And probably still not really fresh.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Dan1973 said:


> I mix 2 parts brown sugar and 1 part Old Bay, then press it on top of the salmon about 1/8" thick. Forms a nice glaze and the sweet and spicy combo is good.


Gonna try that! Dr. Frankenfood is on the loose . . .


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Hope this isn't too far off-track, but maybe sprinkle the filets with some seasoned salt (commercial or homemade) and broil in the broiler of your oven at 500 F for a short time, with a pat of butter on top. 

Or, in a toaster oven . . . . 

So good!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

huesmann said:


> And probably still not really fresh.


No. Its been previously frozen. But still good.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Isn't Poke' more of a dish than a sauce? Since we are talking about fish, I am pretty clueless having grown up in the Midwest with a Mom who destroyed Mac And Cheese and Fish so they literally turn my stomach now. 

From my understanding, all fish, unless it is a day boat that leaves in the morning and comes back at night, is frozen. Even the day boat fish is put on ice as Fish, once it is killed has enzymes in it's digestive system that will literally turn it to mush in short order. (Sorry about that...)

I have been learning to like fish. And I do love Nigiri Sushi which is weird I know. 

Regarding sauces for fish. 

While cooking, Ponzu, Teriyaki, Miso, even Balsamic Vinegar are wonderful to baste while the fish is cooking. But, remember, fish cooks quick so when I do cook fish, I marinate them in the basting liquid before hand. 

Bearnaise is not just for steak, it is great on fish too. Lemon Caper Brown butter pan reduction is also wonderful. 

Steam the fish in a parchment packet with a bit of Ponzu, Rice Wine Vinegar and some fresh lemon slices along with fresh veggies. The juices from everything is to die for. 

I tend to go with low sodium sauces as I like to add finishing salts. (Sal del Mar is hand harvested flaky sea salt. Sooo Good on steak and other things!!_


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

Lawry's sesame ginger marinade on the salmon. Served with pasta(tossed with olive oil, basil, parmesan cheese)
My favorite meal!


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

I forgot, the salmon is grilled with center barely cooked.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Cheese on salmon?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Yes! Any kind of shaved cheese, even relatively sharp cheddar is good.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> Yes! Any kind of shaved cheese, even relatively sharp cheddar is good.


😝


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It amazes me how different tastes are.


----------

